# Hi from Malta



## fabri (Oct 5, 2011)

hi all just found this site, great to be on board,I'm 64, been doing this for the past 44years, still mad about the sport, although my bodybuilding stage participation have stopped long time ago.I just love to train hard and lift heavy,any one interested could visit Malta bodybuilding index, have a slot on it named GOLDEN OLDIES, it might be of interest to you,to you all stay strong.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*fabri* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 5, 2011)

fabri said:


> hi all just found this site, great to be on board,I'm 64, been doing this for the past 44years, still mad about the sport, although my bodybuilding stage participation have stopped long time ago.I just love to train hard and lift heavy,any one interested could visit Malta bodybuilding index, have a slot on it named GOLDEN OLDIES, it might be of interest to you,to you all stay strong.



You sir, are what it's all about. I hope to have the same enthusiasm at your inspirational age, I know I will!

Welcome to the show!


----------



## brazey (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow 64 and still doing it big! thats what I Inspire to be!


----------



## fabri (Oct 8, 2011)

I think was you been doing it for so long it becomes part of you.If you take care of your body, the body will take care of you, It was always my believe that one should train fast and heavy,the gym was never a social place for me,in the years gone by when52in chest 30in waist and 181/2 arms and 32in tights were my body signature, gym work was a different world then it is today, mind my workout still boost 3 plates on each sides bench, and twelve 45's on each side on the leg press, yes I have stopped squatting, but i am still wrapt up in my training.


----------



## devindra (Oct 8, 2011)

welcome friend.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 8, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Ehull2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## fabri (Oct 14, 2011)

OK not here but we ought to start a thread for us old timers, perhaps give out some events we went through, what kind of workout we are using now and then, even diet, i think it would be fantastic, any takers?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 14, 2011)

64 

Welcome!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 14, 2011)

fabri said:


> OK not here but we ought to start a thread for us old timers, perhaps give out some events we went through, what kind of workout we are using now and then, even diet, i think it would be fantastic, any takers?



I would very much like to see that, hope you make one


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2011)

hey


----------

